

Interesting startup - Jaggu
http://iliveinatruck.com/latest/i-live-in-a-truck-2.html

======
run4yourlives
If they're "living" in a truck, how are they getting on the internet?

(ie, computer workers have the internet at their fingertips 24/7, which makes
it a popular place for leisure. Truckers spend most of their time driving,
which doesn't combine well with surfing the net)

~~~
kingnothing
Off hand, they could be using PDAs, iPhones, laptops with satellite / cellular
PCMCIA cards, laptops with wifi at restaurants and truckstops, computers at
truckstops, etc.

~~~
run4yourlives
We're talking trucker here, not college kids.

------
eposts
Everytime I click on a link on the site the number of guests online keeps
increasing. I don't know if the site is growing so fast or its a bug.

